

Show HN: Collaborative Flower Planting with Snowmen in the Browser - franze
http://snowmen.meteor.com/

======
seg
It amuses me that the first thing I saw when it loaded was the word "penis".

------
franze
OP here: use keyboard arrow keys to move and [space] for flowers

